# Intraarticular distal humerus fracture



## mlangford (Dec 18, 2013)

Would CPT 24546 be the most appropriate code for the ORIF of what the surgeon calls a "comminuted 3-piece intraarticular distal humerus fracture" and the radiology report states is " a comminuted fracture which goes intercondylar along the lateral epicondyle and courses longtudinally into the joint space through the capitellum" and states in Impression: Comminuted, intercondylar, intraarticular fracture with anterior angulation of the distal fracture fragment involving the lateral epicondyle and capitellum of the humerus.


----------

